# My custom built planted viv build, pic heavy



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i decided to build a custom viv for some of my cresties, i had the idea of a small river running thru it, so the build started with a exo terra 60x60x45 

first got black silicone and smeared it on the inside were the poly and expanding foam will be









then started to build it up with chunks of polystryine, the river bed was made from a old poly box lid and once the shape was done covered with bathroom tile grout and done a few layers of this

















the next step was to get started with the expanding foam, 3 of the largest tins was used in total, with flowerpots put in place and the water pipe for the filter for the river hidden under it all

























then got some nice branches and got them fixed in with expanding foam and added a extra flowerpot

















next i had to cover the whole lot with black silicone and cover wekk with dryed out coco fiber, and cover the river bed with clear silicone and cover with fish tank gravel, both these bits was very messy and covered with silicone, was hard to get in all the nooks and crannys

























then just a few finishing touches like adding more coco fiber were a few small patches were missed, putting in the custom made tank 4"x4"x6" to house the small filter to run the river

















and just a couple of shots to show the river bed off

















all i have to do now is plant it up tomorrow with some nice plants that have just been delivered from serpent supplies, it has all been tested and the river works so well im realy impressed with the way it has all come out, i will add more pics tomorrow once all planted

i hope u enjoy the pics


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

*credit*

looks good lad:no1:


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking very ace!


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks awesome! If only I could do something like that.:blush:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the comments, it took a lot of time,hard work and money lol, i ended up using 6 large tubes of silicone and 3 large tins of expanding and a big tub of grout that lot cost a fortune lol


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking very nice, can't wait to see it planted : victory:

Jay


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Now with plants in


----------



## Ben-f (Mar 7, 2009)

looks awesome mate:2thumb: i once done a 5'x3'x3' that cost an absoloute fortune in silicone, expanding foam and all that


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

that looks wicked mate.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

love the plants! and the tank obviously


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Exellenta!


----------



## Gavti (Jul 31, 2012)

Was it just a normal fish tank filter u used to circulate to the top of the river?? Looks awesome. Also the coco fibre is this just the compacted cocohusk??


----------

